# Green Tractor



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a Green tractor I shot a while back at a local junk yard. 




green tractor by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks like your camera is developing glaucoma.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

Please explain.....


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 17, 2012)

It means the tractor needs a prescription for some medical marijuana.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Please explain.....



The extreme halos / vignetting.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

aaaahhhhh

tractor is green though not yellow....


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

As one develops glaucoma heavy dark vignetting starts and gets worse and worse until blindness. The amount of vignetting you have there is an example of advanced glaucoma.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 17, 2012)

Well..tractor still needs to smoke.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain.....
> ...




thats caused from vignetting. There were not halos in the image before that. But I like the way the halo works in this image. Gives it a nice glow.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Here is a Green tractor I shot a while back at a local junk yard.


  Dude... what are you doing??????  You can't shoot the green ones, they're not in season.  You have to wait until it's ripe!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> As one develops glaucoma heavy dark vignetting starts and gets worse and worse until blindness. The amount of vignetting you have there is an example of advanced glaucoma.




I see...thanks for clearing that up...Not sure why I like vignetting so much.......I know many do not.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...




You lose almost a full stop from the bottom of the cab to the top.  That, to me, makes it look unnatural.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

tirediron said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a Green tractor I shot a while back at a local junk yard.
> ...




hahahahahahahahaha now thats funny...good one tirediron! :smileys:


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

Ya you can only shoot a Deere when its in season.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > As one develops glaucoma heavy dark vignetting starts and gets worse and worse until blindness. The amount of vignetting you have there is an example of advanced glaucoma.
> ...



Nothing wrong with a good vignette. This just isnt one. It covers so much of the image I dont know what part of the tractor is the focus of your subject.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 17, 2012)

More photos please


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of the tractor once I finalized my pre-post processing. (meaning before I add any nik filters or color adjustments and digital effects such as vignettes and such)




green tractor natural by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I like it but to me it lacks what I like to see in an HDR of this nature. Tractors I like to see textures pushed so you can see all that rusted metal color and texture. I like them to 
be a bit more processed in a way that does not look natural but does keep its photo quality in tact. Thats just my choice and what I like. Tomatoes..... tomatos.....


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

We really do see things different. You cant make a silk purse from a sows ear. This pic is no silk purse. I do admire your determination to try to make it so. Im a big fan of anything John Deere but this pic just doesnt do anything for me. A better angle, some close cropping and other things could have made this a bit more artsy and interesting. But as it is, its just a pic of a junk yard all in shadows.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> . But as it is, its just a pic of a junk yard all in shadows.




And what a great way to capture more dynamic range..being its in shadows!!


----------



## EDL (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 18, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Here is a Green tractor I shot a while back at a local junk yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice shot!


----------



## that1guy (Jul 19, 2012)

had potential but i just think way too much vignette but f thats the look you were going for to each there own... but you probably should have put more emphasis on the tractor a little less vignette over it


----------



## maxthorsson (Jul 19, 2012)

I think it's a very nice picture! Yes it's a lot of vinjetting, but it's also very effectful


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys I dunno what you are talking about this is probably one of the best HDR's on the site!!ldman:

You guys are light years away from even touching my work...haters!!!!!:smileys:


Na just kidding. The vignette is very heavy. I know to some, well maybe the majority it looks wack! I just have been in that mood lately and well, when you are processing or working on an image to long sometimes its easy over done. In this case it may have been over done. 

I still like it and the cool thing is I can go back and play with it more and make more changes. The beauty of the digital age.....

I went back and started over and this time a different outcome......




green tractor by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 20, 2012)

and another one




old tractor by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Kilaar (Mar 28, 2013)

For me the photo looks great. Even the filter makes some nice effects. I have a blog with tractor pictures Do You mind me using Your photography for it?


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 28, 2013)

I know it's a junk yard, but you could have moved those 3 skids, and cleaned out the bucket.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 28, 2013)

tirediron said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a Green tractor I shot a while back at a local junk yard.
> ...



ouch...that was a low blow


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 28, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...



lol:Joker:


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 28, 2013)

Kilaar said:


> For me the photo looks great. Even the filter makes some nice effects. I have a blog with tractor pictures Do You mind me using Your photography for it?



sure go ahead


----------

